
Repl.it - Online REPL for over fifteen languages - craigkerstiens
http://thechangelog.com/post/20352411486/repl-it-online-repl-for-over-fifteen-languages
======
danellis
It's 17 languages. What's with all this "over fifteen" nonsense?

~~~
read_wharf
Could be 18 tomorrow.

